
Treasury to acquire 30% of company for $700M. Company is worth $120M - alkhidr
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2020/07/01/treasury-loan-yrc-worldwide-cares-act/
======
lazyjones
The $700M is a loan. Misleading headline...

~~~
MikeTheGreat
The full headline is

"In unusual deal, U.S. Treasury to acquire 30 percent of trucking company in
exchange for $700 million loan"

I wonder if a better title would be

"Treasury to acquire 30% of 120M company in exchange for 700M loan"

~~~
MikeTheGreat
Actually - I can't find where the 120M figure was obtained from. Does anyone
else know where that number in the title came from?

~~~
magneticnorth
Good question, maybe the article link changed? This article talks about the
company's valuation: only $70 million as of Tuesday's close, but up a lot
today after this news. [https://www.cnn.com/2020/07/01/business/yrc-federal-
loan/ind...](https://www.cnn.com/2020/07/01/business/yrc-federal-
loan/index.html)

------
torstenvl
[https://outline.com/gSACeH](https://outline.com/gSACeH)

------
cityzen
Shocking...

The Trump administration just lent $700 million to a trucking company sued for
ripping off taxpayers

[https://www.cnn.com/2020/07/01/business/yrc-federal-
loan/ind...](https://www.cnn.com/2020/07/01/business/yrc-federal-
loan/index.html)

